
Ask HN: Can I start a startup while on unemployment (US based) - tmh79
I&#x27;m employed right now in a well paying job, and I have a small side project that I have been working on with a friend that makes a modest amount of money, of which I have not paid myself any as of yet. If I were to get laid off or fired from my full time job, would it be legally possible to take unemployment for a while while to help me bootstrap the startup?
======
duxup
Unemployment rules vary state to state so start looking those up.

Note that generally in most states you have to be looking for a new job when
receiving unemployment... so keep tose rules in mind.

But you can still use your own time to start a business, although any income
from that may impact benefits.

------
codegeek
In some states like NJ for example, you can claim unemployment even if you are
working as long as you can show that your hours or income was reduced
significantly usually by the same employer. Find out in your state.

